# 574 hydraulic problems



## RWindsor (Jan 20, 2014)

After posting in the wrong forums I think I found the correct one. New to the tractorforum.
Just bought the 574 and have gone thru the tech manual but it doesn't answer my questions. It's full of fluid (does it make a difference using 303)? Have not changed the filter or oil that was in the tractor waiting for warmer weather.

Built a carry-all to hold 3 hedge logs (12"x 5') for counter weight; loader works well but the 3-point hiccups from what the manual said. Wont maintain a constant height, drops a couple of inches every few seconds; does not (hiccup), best description I could find in the manual, when raising the loader.

After use the other day the hiccuping was transferred to the movement of the bucket and I think I lost down force on the loader also. Pushing up brush piles. Had down pressure on the loader before but after pushing brush for about an hour seemed to lose down pressure.

Manual says to check linkage for the drop poppet valve. Also mentions high/low pressure checks which is beyond my understanding right now.

But to me there is some bypassing or leaking going on. The 3-point will not maintain it's position, drifts down when tractor is shut off; same when there is no weight on the lift arms. And not knowing anything about this tractor the lift seems to be slow.

I grew up with 9n fords and had a 70 John Deere some years ago. Starting my second childhood I guess. Just like tractors. Son bought a small acreage and gave me an excuse to buy a tractor.

I've read the Operators manual and think I'm doing everything right; the remote cylinder is in the neutral position in order to operate the loader.

Any help would be appreciated. Want to make sure I can still use the tractor til it warms up and can work on it.


----------

